#ubuntu-design 2012-02-28
<dholbach> good morning
<mainerror> Does anyone know if there is something in the makings for http://packages.ubuntu.com in terms of design?
<mainerror> I'd like to create some mock-ups and propose them.
<mmiicc> mainerror: this maybe? https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/
<mainerror> Looks good but it is not quite the same.
<mainerror> I guess that one is more for consumers than for contributors.
<mainerror> It doesn't list dependencies and so on.
<tauran> Hello Ubuntu Design Team, what's the designated way to  make suggestions for unity?
#ubuntu-design 2012-02-29
<dholbach> good morning
<wendar> morning all
<wendar> the news for the week, there is a very cool graphic design Lens coming up this week for Oneiric
<wendar> it's in the ARB PPA if anyone would like a preview
<wendar> https://launchpad.net/~app-review-board/+archive/staging
<wendar> (It searches COLOURlovers, Deviantart, Dribbble, and Iconfinder)
<wendar> I ran across this site by the Stanford Design School this week: http://dschool.stanford.edu/use-our-methods/
<wendar> Would anyone else be interested in talking through these, kind of like a "book club" for design techniques?
<thorwil> at first sight, that reminds me of ideo
<thorwil> wendar: not quite sure how a "book club" for design techniques would be supposed to work
<wendar> thorwil: there's a good chance ideo and the stanford design school are connected, ideo has a location in Palo Alto, where Stanford is located
<wendar> thorwil: I've gotten as far as thinking: I'd like to learn more about design techniques. What if I took one of those a week, studied it, practiced it.
<wendar> thorwil: and then: wouldn't it be great if I could talk to others who were doing the same?
<wendar> like, in a google hangout
<wendar> and, when I ran out of those simple slides, maybe go on to some actual design books
<thorwil> ah, like being a student ... ;)
<wendar> yeah, kind of, but for fun :)
<wendar> and, something interesting to talk about
<thorwil> i see the appeal. meanwhile, i feel like i have enough theory and need to sink my teeth into a project (outside of work)
<wendar> what kind of projects interest you?
<thorwil> wendar: i have a very concrete interest in ardour. it's all about scheduling and discipline, now
<thorwil> wendar: other than that, i still wonder how to spread design thinking in our circles
<wendar> thorwil: ardour, as in ardour.org?
<thorwil> yes
<wendar> thorwil: looks like an interesting project to take on
<wendar> thorwil: and, yes, I'm also wondering how to spread design thinking, but not sure how
<thorwil> it already has a bit of my fingerprints on it. recent happenings in development suggest a lot to explore
<wendar> thorwil: very cool
<wendar> ideas spread by thinking about them, talking about them, putting them into practice
<thorwil> as an example project where one could showcase process, ardour has the drawback of requiring quite a bit of context ... though maybe that's an advantage in another way
<wendar> thorwil: I'd certainly be interested to see what you've done, and what you're thinking of doing next
<wendar> thorwil: and even more, why you did it, and how you went about it
<wendar> theory, process, result
<thorwil> wendar: quite often it was iteration mockups, with most feedback via irc
<thorwil> wendar: but http://thorwil.files.wordpress.com/2007/08/export_design_2007-08-11.pdf includes what could be called research
<thorwil> the "result" part is a bit tricky, as the export stuff has been implemented in something like a finnish summer of code
<thorwil> and it's only in ardour 3.0, currently going through betas
 * wendar reading through...
<wendar> thorwil: so, you started with a user survey? then outlined the features in detail
<wendar> what the features are, and why they're used
<wendar> as well as the greatest requests from users
<thorwil> wendar: to be precise, the start was defining what the essence is of what is to be designed. setting the scope
<thorwil> pretty much what is in Introduction
<wendar> which is the export dialog
<wendar> and, page 7 starts looking at the current dialog in detail
<wendar> with detailed notes on what could be improved
<thorwil> yes, though i like to be mindful of the abstract vs concrete view, where the dialog is not the initial object and has to be questioned
<wendar> explain abstract vs concrete?
<thorwil> even if the answer to "do we need a dialog" seems obvious, the question has to be there
<wendar> and initial object?
<thorwil> the design briefing is not to design a dialog, but to design the export functionality
<wendar> the abstract view, then, is to step away from the design artifact in front of your face, and think more deeply
<wendar> ?
<thorwil> so i try to keep design decisions out of the core of the briefing
<thorwil> ah yes, artifact is helpful term here
<wendar> by "initial object" you mean something like "starting point" or "root of the work"?
<thorwil> yes
<thorwil> recently one developer said "oh we could ask thorwil" (about a problem discussed before i went online), "but i'm sure he will come up with a good solution that will be too much work". – directly linked to being very methodically, i guess :)
<thorwil> dinner, cya!
<wendar> cya, thanks for the interesting chat
<wendar> oh, looks like "initial object" is a term that started in mathematics
<wendar> thorwil: and really, being methodical is quite necessary in design
<wendar> Happy Leap Day everyone!
<thorwil> heh, i was fishing for words, my maths education is rather weak (and even now my interest there is 'limited' to what seem useful for programming
<nava> What do you think about this idea ? http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/29302/
<etneg> kenvandine: hey
<etneg> any update on gwibber?
<kenvandine> etneg, sorry, no... i guess i really need to spend some time reviewing all the feedback and make a decision :)
<kenvandine> the new artwork would be for 12.10 anyway, not 12.04
<kenvandine> etneg, thanks for everything, i promise to do that soonish... this time in the cycle is crazy
<etneg> oh ok cool
<etneg> if you need more, let me know
#ubuntu-design 2012-03-01
<dholbach> good morning
<thorwil> moin
<mhall119> MacSlow: ping
<MacSlow> mhall119, wazzup?
<mhall119> MacSlow: do you know who made the banner image on http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/ ?
<mhall119> I need a few more made in the same fashion
<MacSlow> mhall119, the folks from Canonical-Design... I think Alejandra did those... but not 100% sure.
<MacSlow> mhall119, sladen should know this better
 * sladen looks up
<sladen> mhall119: what are you after?
<mhall119> sladen: I'm breaking http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/ into multiple sub-pages, and I'd like a banner for each
<sladen> mhall119: trying to track that down for you
<sladen> mhall119: the initial answer, is that Canonical design probably didn't do it (it's hosted on flickr)
 * czajkowski jumps on sladen *HUGS*
<sladen> mhall119: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonobacon/5104942057/  appears to be the source
<mhall119> jono?
<mhall119> ok...
<sladen> although I can't find Jono on-line
<mhall119> it's early still for him
<mhall119> but I have a call with him in a few hours, so I'll ask then
<MacSlow> sladen, isn't it like still too early in San Francisco for him?
<MacSlow> mhall119, beat me to it
<mhall119> using an image hosted on flickr?  That doesn't seem kosher
<sladen> yes, appears to be 07:00
<sladen> mhall119: is that enough information to go on?
<mhall119> sladen: yes, thanks
<mhall119> and thanks MacSlow
<mhall119> wow, there's flickr images all over this site...
<MacSlow> mhall119, np yw
<nava> Hi all , what do you think about this idea ? http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/29302/
<cjohnston> Is anyone good with CSS who wouldn't mind helping me out with Summit some?
<cjohnston> I need to add a new feature but I'm not sure how to do it
#ubuntu-design 2012-03-02
<dholbach> good morning
<mainerror> cjohnston: What's the question (if you are still working on it)?
<mainerror> The removal of Intellihide is depressing.
<cjohnston> mainerror: I want to add an area to provide "admin" type links for certain users
<cjohnston> mainerror: I'm just not good with CSS...
<mainerror> I think you'll have to elaborate a bit. :)
#ubuntu-design 2012-03-03
<nOStahl> hello all
#ubuntu-design 2012-03-04
<abira> jees omega
#ubuntu-design 2013-02-26
<xnox> Thanks to Cimi i have now succumbed Gtk+ into drawing 10px wide progress bars \o/
<xnox> let's throw away some assets
#ubuntu-design 2014-02-25
<lucasromerodb> hi
<lucasromerodb> snwh: popey
<popey> ---> #ubuntu-touch-meeting
<popey> ☻
<popey> lucasromerodb: ^^
